# Queen's diamond jubilee flypasts- AWESOME!



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2012)

Great video of the flybys for the Queen's jubilee. GREAT formation work by the pilots involved!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C25DBkyOgvo_


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 7, 2012)

That was really cool!! Loved the helo's.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2012)

Great stuff Eric. My daughter is at University in London, and sent me some shots she took this last weekend, over the main Jubilee celebrations, showing the BBMF and Red Arrows and, considering the poor light, and the fact she's never done ground to air before, I have to say, they're not bad at all. I'll post them here if that would be OK?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2012)

Go for it, Terry.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link Eric. As you say, some great formation work by the guys !. 

Highlights for me....watching the poor old Chinook having be reigned in for the flyby...the Chinook is the fastest...yes you heard right !...the fastest chopper in our fleet and even has to throttle back when playing games with the slower Apache gunships, the great sounding BBMF (shame the Hurricane wasn't included) and of course, the Queen of the skies, the venerable vickers VC10


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my daughter's pics from Tuesday - with the Hurricane this time Gary. Not a bad effort considering the lighting conditions, and her first attempt at ground to air.


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2012)

great stuff, those Herc's were a bit close !

pretty good pics Terry, she did well.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, I was trying to figure out if one 'Herc' was towing the other, or if the rear one was pushing the front one !
Those Herc jockeys really know how to handle those big babies, as you and I both know!


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah been in one or two driven by frustrated Spitfire pilots !!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2012)

Your daughter did well, Terry. Looking at the overcast in the video, I can see that there would be a ton of challenges shooting in that.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool shots Terry! It was certainly an enjoyable flypast to see. Shame the one over the Thames was cancelled (was going to be a Swordfish + some heli's).


----------



## Glider (Jun 9, 2012)

That low cloud was very borderline for a flypast of that type, full marks for going ahead with it


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree there, especially for the BBMF. They have very strict guidelines for CAV, and won't normally fly in rain, the latter mainly for preservation of the props.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2012)

Tell her she did an excellent job shooting that Terry! Those look very nice sir!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2012)

Will do Aaron, thanks.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pics and video, thanks Terry and Evan. Loved the "60" and "ER" formations. And thanks England for the red-white-and blue


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweet job there on the pictures. Seen it on the news. Awsome stuff


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2012)

Just beautiful... thanks for posting Eric and Terry!


----------

